# Piedmont EYES on Sunday?



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

:BWAVEWARRIER and I are heading to Piedmont looking for eye... anybody been out? Haven't heard ANY reports from there, so they must be biting! We'll be jigging/vibeeing, feel free to join us!! Looks like YAK-ON might make the drive East, as well as a coupla others So, join us, the weather looks great!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My uncle and our buddy fished it a few weeks ago, slow going on the eyes,they hit a couple right around the 15 inch mark trolling double jointed wally divers. and they hit a35-37 inch muskie... All from the bank across from the 4h club... Actually that stretch across from 4h, from back in the flat we start trolling following the bank until u hit were it bends and the giagantic rocks are we then cut across the lake to the 4h club and troll oppisite direction until that bank turns then cut back over to our original spot.. had some good fall days doing this....

another good bet this time of yr is vertical jigging vibes in the dam cove,I think there is a road bed in there somewere, and vertical jigging vibes in essex bay...
Travis call me before you go,and maybe we can hook up out on buckeye and I can mark a map up for you??? Let me know.

Good luck guys,and let me know how yall do. I LOVE peidmont and has been WAY to long since I have been down... I know that lake pretty well though!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex and reeldirty1 are coming also...think they are going to hit deeper water, where we icefish...we can let each other know and move if needed...a few friends were there last week, said theye caught eyes at both ends of the lake...should be a HOOT as always:B or :S


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just checked and lake is at normal summer pool(913) and falling very slowly...should only be down 6" by sunday...:B:B:B:B:B:B for my limit:T


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Saugeyefisher, we'll post results... hope to find the big girls shallow.. weather looks good, but I've had my best days in the rain/wind!! Anyone else going out?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm heading down there for musky tomorrow. I will fish vibees for eyes the last hour of daylight. Will report what I find tomorrow night.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Marshall!! good luck on the ski's, they should be rampaging about now!! Any reports welcome, need to get some fish slime under my fingernails.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

so i got a question whos gonna help me out when i hook into a sky on the yak and go for a ******* sleigh ride ? lol


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

yak-on, you get a 50 pulling you around, we'll get a video!! :B Better fishing than watching football!! GO BROWNS!! WFNY!! Should be good fishing, always great on the water with friends!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Leaving soon to help reeldirty1 get the boat ready for Sunday,have to use the 8hp so going to be a slow ride. Vex is on charge,just have to put new line on a reel and dig the Vibes and swim baits out.Can taste those eyes in the skillet already.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I am going to dig out my little Crawdad today, charge the trolling motor battery and get loaded up this evening. The Band has a gig in Mansfield tonight so I will be a little late getting over there but plan on making the trip. I wont be venturing too far from where I put in but at least I can get to a couple decent little spots I know. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> I am going to dig out my little Crawdad today, charge the trolling motor battery and get loaded up this evening. The Band has a gig in Mansfield tonight so I will be a little late getting over there but plan on making the trip. I wont be venturing too far from where I put in but at least I can get to a couple decent little spots I know. See you all tomorrow.


great! we will save ya a spot we arent planning a real early start either!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yak-on said:


> so i got a question whos gonna help me out when i hook into a sky on the yak and go for a ******* sleigh ride ? lol


when i'm done laughing we will come to the rescue


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yak, Ill be at buckeye tonight,bring a map(just print one off here if you have to,that'll do... Ill have my phone on just call me...... Dont think you,ll need the map though,looks like ur going with enough experienced peidmont guys,dude ur gonna love this lake! Hand down my favorite ohio lake to just go fish.... Also go back in the threads(quite a few yrs) and read up on some of the OLD peidmont threads,lots of good info from the late jim corey back then. and bottemline,and quite a few that use to hit it all the time this time of yr.......... HAHA anybody else remember the old ''goatpath''threads????? lotsa good info!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Sweet ill be there ...also anyone need some 1/4 oz jig heads i got 100 gamakatsu for 10.00

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

BTW, WAVEWARRIER and I will be starting on the SOUTH end, Reynolds Rd ramp.. they should still be shallow(er)... REX and REELDIRTY are starting by the dam, we'll see who finds 'em 1st!! YAKON and SHROOM, there's a little pull-off right before the ramp that I always use in my 11'er, see ya tommorrow!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Well nice day out there, but not good for fishing. I trolled from the marina to reynolds rd with no luck. Worked a big school of shad casting, jigging, and trolling without a hit. A guy near me got 3 muskies trolling the shad. I was on the road bed before dark no hits on a vibee and I was the only boat saugeye fishing down that way before dark. Main lake was 46 and reynolds rd. area was 41-42. Let me know how you guys do tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Fished Fri. and had 3 keeper eyes and I bet 30 small guys. Tough to get any size. One huge muskie too.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

started out at renolds rd...I-WALL-I had a musky break his line the first or second cast!! then nothing for 3 hrs...loaded the boats and headed to marina launch...fished the usual hot spots by the dam, got a few crappie and white bass. saugeye were there, just not active...between 4 boats we only pulled a handfull of short fish and i lost one at the boat that would have barely been a keeper...rattletraprex n reeldirty1 stayed a few minutes longer than us(right at dusk) and may have had a few keepers...we will be back for REDEMTION!!! still a great day...fished with I-WALL-I, yak-on,shroomhunter, rattletraprex and reeldirty1. great guys, great fishermen!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Reeldirty got two keepers and we had 3 short fish after you left,the boat beside us had one keeper and some throwbacks. Nice day on the lake and that Musky I caught was fun,a few crappie,some eyes and a smallmouth so not a skunk. Nice meeting Yak,would have liked to have seen him pulled around by a big Musky though! Talked to some people at the ramp and one had none and the other 3 eyes they kept,the last one Mark caught had a mouth full of shad.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Trust me it was on my mind all day. Cant wait until i get new electronics for yak. Ill be back and those fish are gonna get it...good meeting everyone again and all was good when i got home...i live to fish again !

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Awesome day to be out, the fishing was tough, the company was great!! Yakon, I'm impressed with the speed you get that thing going!! When you get electronics, that'll be a deadley combo.. REELDIRTY and RATTLETRAP REX laid a whoopdown on WAVE and I, (don't forget the 50 dollar bet) Shroom, you made the longest drive, hope you got some EYEs on the way home.. I'm done with the shallow end of Piedmont for this year, next trips will be to the dam. Did see a few smaller Ski's caught trolling. The 1 eye I did catch was so small I felt like KING KONG!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes it was a nice day to be out, great company too those crappies and the few small eyes made it all fun. I made a stop on the way over to the goat path and jigged the vibe a few minutes, something very large hit it and I had it on briefly but of course another "the big one that got away" story.
I never did stop and fish on the way home, I had to get home to watch the Ravens SQUASH the Squeelers.....That made the day complete!!!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

hahaha thats funny as i am reading this i was looking at new electronics for the yak ... my old one took a dump on me a while back ... keeps saying sonar failure ...kinda thinking of saving and getting a DSI model for the yak ..maybe santa will be nice this year  I had a blast with you guys . would do it again in a heart beat . fish or no fish (prefer fish though ) . here is the FF im looking at now .http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=16678716&ab=ACLN6_Link_Electronics_Fishfinders&cp=4406646.4413993.4414792.4414808


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Were the smaller musky you saw caught in the upper end?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

yak-on said:


> hahaha thats funny as i am reading this i was looking at new electronics for the yak ... my old one took a dump on me a while back ... keeps saying sonar failure ...kinda thinking of saving and getting a DSI model for the yak ..maybe santa will be nice this year  I had a blast with you guys . would do it again in a heart beat . fish or no fish (prefer fish though ) . here is the FF im looking at now .http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=16678716&ab=ACLN6_Link_Electronics_Fishfinders&cp=4406646.4413993.4414792.4414808


Travis, I got the bps adds for black friday, Was some nice sales on a few smaller(but good) units... If you can get the time to get down(or up forget witch store maybe both?)there you may wanna check it out!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> Were the smaller musky you saw caught in the upper end?


Reynolds Rd Ramp


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

So ...i cant take it im itching so bad to get back out. Wanna find me a big toothy critter ... 

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yak-on said:


> So ...i cant take it im itching so bad to get back out. Wanna find me a big toothy critter ...
> 
> sometimes they bite
> ...sometimes they swallow!


me too!!! im thinkin fri and or sat...any one else???:B


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd be with ya, gotta work Fri and Sat.....


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Where when? ...

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

fished piedmont again today. Trolling the main lake we got a 39" musky and lost a nicer one.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

I bet Friday would be a good day for saugeye at piedmont with the rain and change in weather...Ive always did better down there with overcast/rain...just need to convince myself to go out in the rain though...it will probably be miserable...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yak-on said:


> Where when? ...
> 
> sometimes they bite
> ...sometimes they swallow!


i can do fri afternoon or sat...evening bite where we finished up last week should be hot!! i think rex n reeldirty wanna do sat since they work friday. sunday is out , family coming for a late turkey day and monday starts DEER WEEK!!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Marshall....Were you in a white fiberglass boat trolling? If so you went past me several times. I have a green Lund. Saw you around Essex Bay. I was with a buddy fishing for saugeyes. Caught three, no size but did get a 45 in. muskie in Essex on the left side going in. Caught it on a Fin S Fish and 3/16 oz. jig.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Yep that was me


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Ill see about sat . May try local water. 

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yak-on said:


> Ill see about sat . May try local water.
> 
> sometimes they bite
> ...sometimes they swallow!


cool, sounds like high winds today, may hit the evening bite...sat mite do an all day trip...not sure yet, waiting to see what friends are doing. more turkey sunday and monday is :[email protected] time


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

How did it go? 

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

unded up redecorating my office made an offer on new furniture and they accepted it so i was taking care of business over FISHING


PS. i AM NOT a pencil pusher, just have a small construction co. which requires i have an office


----------

